# Candle problem..please help!



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I have been trying to make beeswax candles to no avail. I have boughten the wicking from a place that sells beeswax supplies exclusively...I predipped the wicking....but I am using very raw wax. Is that the problem??? If so, what do I need to do to the wax so the candles will actually burn??? I've tried 3 times now and am about ready to 'hang it up'. thanks!


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I dont know why its not working for you, I have made everal candels from the bees wax out of my hives, never did anything special to the wax. did you use the same wicking all 3 times? maybe its the wicking?


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

If I'm reading this correctly, it is not the wick. It is the beeswax.

Beeswax contains a good amount of fine "dirt". If the wax is not filtered enough, these fine particle are sucked up into the wicking, slowing the flow of wax up into the wick, and slowly suffocating the flame till it dies out.

If you look closely enough, you can actually see the fine particles floating around and finally being sucked onto the wick. Sometimes a small bump of thre candle will dislodge enough for you to see, and many times allows the flame to burn for 5-10 seconds before once again be strangled for fuel.

Clean the wax through an old t-shirt of other filter a couple times. Use the old t-shirt as fire starter strips after you used them and cut them up.

For good quality and proper burning beeswax candles, you need good filtered wax. I know..I've had the same problem many times. 

And this also answers why sometimes you run across people who once purchased beeswax candles, and they won't ever again after having such a problem. Way too many nicely molded beeswax candles on the market...that won't burn.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Are you making poured or dipped candles? What kind of wick is it that you're using? What is the problem in detail.....do they start to burn and then go out after a short time? Do they not even light?

Candle diameter to wick size is quite important. If the wick is too large, it will melt the wax too quickly and you'll have melted wax everywhere OR (in a larger diameter poured candle) you'll have a huge pool of wax that will drown the wick.

Wick too small and it won't melt enough wax to form a pool which can keep the flame going. 

I run my wax through one layer of t-shirt or a pillow case and it works fine. Anytime you have bee parts, pollen, debris in your wax you'll have problems


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I can't remember what size the wick is that I bought...whatever Lapps bees told me to buy for the votives and 2" pillar candles. I have tried different wicking each time...each time buying what each different company told me I needed...so I'm thinking that after reading these responses...thank you! ... that I need to filter the wax because there is 'stuff' in it for sure. I will dig out some old T-shirts and try it yet again! Thanks again!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can also filter it thru coffee filters fairly cheap from the dollar store. I also use paper towels. Amazing people will buy the filters made into strips and sold as fir starter materal on the survial sites.

 Al


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

HUmmm...I just looked at my last batch of'burnless candles' and realized that that wax HAD been filtred...I tried another honey man's wax this time.....it is a nice color with no impurities in it...so I STILL don't really know what is going on with my candles!! They burn with a tiny little flame for just a bit and then go out!


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Are you letting them cure? I remember making these with my mom when I was a girl and we couldn't use them for three or six months if I remember correctly. You might have to look it up for the cure time. I used to make the rolled sheet candles and the hand dipped ones out of beeswax. I don't think we filtered it cause ours always had black specks in the candle when they were done. But I never tried to burn one right away, was just always told i had to wait.


----------

